# Preferred faucets



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

What kitchen and lav faucets do you guys prefer?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been installing alot of Delta DST-400s and really like them. I have no preference for lav faucets.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Moen


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Moen


I like Moen too, but Ive seen some negative feedback on here about them, I guess anything will have some negative feedback, depending on who you talk to.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Delta for me. No brand is perfect but they have performed really well for us.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Grohe.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Grohe and Chicago are nice but if a lower budget is involved, I like Moen. 







Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Moen-for economical budgets, and Kohler or Grohe for more extravagent budgets. Symmons is a decent valve in my opinion.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Moen:thumbsup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

What no Glacier Bay:laughing:


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

delta


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Back in the we were really heavy into emco faucets. Then switched to waltec brand. 
Then when the single lever came out we pushed delta hard. 
Then when the pressure balance came out we got into the moen brand and have been there ever since

Along the way we tried numerous manufactures. Amercian standard, cambridge brass, grohe

Yes and some of those hard wear store brands as well. Pretty well junk

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

Delta, been using them for 30 yrs.... but have installed: Moen, Sayco, Price Pfister, Grohe, American Standard, Kohler, Chicago, T&S, and yes, even a Glacier Bay, if that's what the Customer bought...


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Moen.:thumbup: "Buy it for looks...buy it for life."


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

Whatever the customer wants or whatever is spec'd on the blueprint!

Doesn't really matter, whatever the customer wants I install it!

If the tap sucks and the inside rusts out or cartridges stark to leak it's just more work for us plumbers!

But if a customer asked for a basic tap I wouldn't go lower than delta or moen, parts are easy to find and lots of availability at the wholesaler!


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

I like Moen, Kohler or Grohe depending on the budget.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wolverine Brass !


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Moen


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Whatever the customer buys that I dont have to warranty, because all affordable residential faucets are junk.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Dornbracht, Hansgrohe, Jado, and Kallista.


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

I prefer Delta or Kohler. I haven't had good results with American Standard.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolverine Brass and Chicago Faucet are the only faucets that i supply, unless the customer supplies the faucet


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> What no Glacier Bay:laughing:


That would be the client supplied faucet of choice.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

easttexasplumb said:


> Whatever the customer buys that I dont have to warranty, because all affordable residential faucets are junk.


My thoughts EXACTLY.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

CFG brand (Moen in a plain brown box)


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

For industrial and commercial service, we replace what's there with Chicago. On new construction, we install Chicago as well unless price is a concern, then it's A/S lavs and kitchen faucets.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Wolverine Brass and Chicago Faucet are the only faucets that i supply, unless the customer supplies the faucet


How is the WB working out? If they are better than A/S, I might go that way.


----------



## bikefitter0 (Nov 22, 2011)

moen


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

HOMER said:


> CFG brand (Moen in a plain brown box)


Cleveland Faucet Group is a company owned by Moen. The faucets are NOT moens. They use completey different designs and cartridges/stems.\

That said, I like CFG. They are solid. It is a good mechanics brand. Nothing fancy in styling, enough variety to satisfy most folks needs, and solid quality.


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

grandpa said:


> Cleveland Faucet Group is a company owned by Moen. The faucets are NOT moens. They use completey different designs and cartridges/stems.\
> 
> That said, I like CFG. They are solid. It is a good mechanics brand. Nothing fancy in styling, enough variety to satisfy most folks needs, and solid quality.


apartment grade faucets
"0" lead content
available at my supply house(Hirsch)
deck washer has foam insert for better seal to sink top.
some of the deck washers in some of the faucets available are garbage.

used to prefer the Delta 100 with rubber deck washer for kitchens, but Delta never remanufactured it for Ca and Vermont.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> How is the WB working out? If they are better than A/S, I might go that way.


 



I have had great results with WB faucets since 2003. Out of 83 faucets that we have installed, we have only had 1 callback with a pull out faucet...the vacuum breaker went south on us. Also out of the 83 faucets that we have installed, most of the customers are either repeat or 3peat customers


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I carry a limited number of Delta "Classics" for kitchen and lav sinks and hope the customer is providing their own.

I don't like picking out faucets for others and gladly install whatever they bought.

I like driving away with the only warrantee being that I installed their POS faucet correctly and if it starts dripping tomorrow they can pay me to come and fix the leaking faucet they bought....

We charge the right price for installation and really I don't need to make the parts markup for time and driving to pick up a faucet, and assume a warrantee liability on a product. I'd rather have the guaranteed money for installing their faucet...


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Moen & Kohler contractor grade and I try to stay away from big box store dumbed up fixtures.


----------

